# Köpfhörer + Micro VS  Headset



## Berakestor (27. Januar 2014)

*Köpfhörer + Micro VS  Headset*

Guten Abend  , 
Da mir mein jetziges Headset Logitech G35 extrem nervt, werde ich mir ein neues kaufen. Ist stehe jetzt vor der Wahl ob ich mir wieder ein Headset kaufe, oder Kopfhörer + Micro. 
Ich habe mir bis jetzt 3 Kopfhörer/Headset rausgesucht.  

1. Beyerdynamic DT-990 Pro + Zalman ZM-MIC1 (auf Sicht gutes Stand Mikro) (Beyerdynamic DT-990 Pro Headphones: Amazon.de: Elektronik)  (Zalman ZM-MIC1 Mikrofon mit Mikro-Clip: Amazon.de: Elektronik)
2. Beyerdynamic CUSTOM ONE PRO mit dem dazu gehörigen Mikro (http://www.amazon.de/Beyerdynamic-C...eywords=Beyerdynamic+CUSTOM+ONE+PRO+Mit+mikro) 
3. Sennheiser Pc360 (http://www.amazon.de/Sennheiser-PC-...5152&sr=1-1-catcorr&keywords=sennheiser+pc360) 

Was von den würdet Ihr mir empfehlen? 
Danke für Eure Antworten!.d


----------



## Herbboy (28. Januar 2014)

Also, das ist schwer zu sagen - bei ca gleichem Preis sind Kopfhörer + Mic besser als ein Headset. Das Sennheiser ist aber schon sehr gut, nur ist die Frage, ob es wirklich besser als Das DT 990 + Mic ist... 

 Beim Custom One ist das mic definitiv viel zu teuer. Allein 1/3 des preises nochmal drauf nur für das Mic? So gut ist das Mic sicher bzw. es braucht ja auch bei weitem nicht so gut zu sein - oder machst Du so was wie "semiprofessionelle" Nachvertonung?

 Ich denke, dass das DT 990 + günstiges Mic das beste Preis-Leistungsverhältnis bietet. Schlechter "anhören" als die anderen beiden wird es sich bestimmt nicht, und besser als das Zalman muss ein Mic nur für Kommunikation nicht sein. 


 Es kann aber sein, dass DIR der Sound beim DT 990 nicht so gut gefällt wie bei einem anderen, das ist aber eine subjektive Sache. ZUm DT 990 solltest Du auch wissen, dass es "offen" ist, also: du bist nicht von außen abgeschottet im Gegensatz zu einem "geschlossenen" Kopfhörer


----------



## Berakestor (28. Januar 2014)

Also, das Mikro muss nicht das beste sein, ich nutze es eh nur für den Ts und wenn du 10 Leute rumschreien fällt es eh keine auf wenn ich nicht ganz so gut anhöre. Ich habe aber auch auf Youtube ein Mikro vergleich des G35 und den Costum One Pro gesehen, da hat das Costum one pro deutlich besser abgeschnitten. Aber du hast recht das Mikro ist sau überteuert. Aber das Costum one pro könnte man auch ans Handy etc. anschließen und es ist auch dafür geeignet. 
Ich suche mal nach einen Großen MediaMarkt oder so wo ist mir die Kopfhörer mal angucken kann.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Januar 2014)

Wann benutzt man denn schon mal ein extra Mic fürs Handy? ^^  Und das zalman könntest Du ja auch am Custom One dranmachn


----------



## Berakestor (28. Januar 2014)

Habe bisschen schnelle geschrieben^^ Ich meine die Costum one Pro sind auch für den Handy/Ipod gebrauch geeignet, ohne Mik. nur zum Musik hören^^


----------



## Herbboy (28. Januar 2014)

Alle Kopfhörer kannst du auch zum Musikhören usw. fürs Handy benutzten  ^^   die Handys haben doch an sich schon länger alle nen 3,5mm-Anschluss, genau der gleiche wie bei einer Soundkarte/Onboardsound vom PC. 

 Bei manchen Kopfhörern braucht man maximal noch einen Adapter von 6,3mm auf 3,5mm, den brauchst Du dann aber auch für den PC. Das ist oft reines Marketing, wenn da noch dabei steht "auch für Iphone". Das ist ein bisschen so, als würde zB bei Autoreifen stehen "auch für Mercedes!" oder bei DVD-Playern "auch für Sony-TVs!"  

 Es kann lediglich sein, dass die vlt. nicht richtig laut spielen können, weil die Leistung der Handys nicht dafür reicht.


----------

